
GNU Emacs Reference mugs now available - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.fsf.org/blogs/gnu-press/gnu-emacs-reference-mugs-now-available
======
dermatthias
German bookstore Lehmanns, known for academic books, is selling Vi, Emacs,
Linux, BSD and Latex reference mugs. They even got one with the number Pi and
e on it.

For example, the Vi mug: [http://www.lehmanns.de/shop/mathematik-
informatik/5635112-97...](http://www.lehmanns.de/shop/mathematik-
informatik/5635112-9783865410474-vi-referenz-tasse)

Latex: [http://www.lehmanns.de/shop/mathematik-
informatik/7361330-97...](http://www.lehmanns.de/shop/mathematik-
informatik/7361330-9783865410528-latex-referenz-tasse)

~~~
muuh-gnu
My fave have always been the GNU mugs:

[http://www.linux-fan-
shop.de/images/product_images/popup_ima...](http://www.linux-fan-
shop.de/images/product_images/popup_images/15_0.jpg)

Another giant mug catalog is

[http://ixsoft.de/cgi-
bin/web_store.cgi?cart_id=1177611_4791&...](http://ixsoft.de/cgi-
bin/web_store.cgi?cart_id=1177611_4791&page=Catalogs/de/cups-catalog.html)

------
chris_wot
Should go nicely with the Emacs kitchen sink.

~~~
SoftwareMaven
I was thinking more the junk drawer (you know, that one drawer that winds up
as the catch all storage location).

As much as I hate that drawer in my house, I really do like Emacs. Outside of
my operating system, it is the piece of software I've spent the most time in
front of, and that adds up to a not insignificant percentage.

------
reddit_clone
Is there one for Org-Mode? I will buy it.

------
zargon
This reminded me to order a vi mug (<http://nostarch.com/mug.htm>)

------
metaobject
I ordered an emacs reference mug from cafepress.com a couple months ago. I'm
fairly certain they would still have them.

------
illamint
Where's the vim equivalent?

~~~
Sukotto
(Just in case you're not trolling)

You can get a vim mug from thinkgeek
<http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/mugs/7bbe/>

Personally, I prefer the viemu cheat sheet
[http://www.viemu.com/a_vi_vim_graphical_cheat_sheet_tutorial...](http://www.viemu.com/a_vi_vim_graphical_cheat_sheet_tutorial.html)
(and viemu is well worth your time if you like vi and want to use it in MS
software, imho)

~~~
illamint
No, I was legitimately curious. Thanks!

------
arrakeen
sold out already.

~~~
ajross
Frustrating. I was about to order two. Leave it to the FSF to underestimate
demand.

~~~
bazzargh
Yup, was going to order one as well. What I wanted was one GNU Emacs one for
the office, and one GNU Screen one for working from home!

